

Is My Code Good? - jlsync
http://ismycodegood.com/

======
ThatOtherPerson
Read the bar at the bottom:

    
    
        Lovingly (and satirically) created by your friends at test double. Designed by Derek Briggs.
    

It's not meant to be serious, although I'm not sure what the point is.

Edit: It seems to be (perhaps unintentionally) clickbait for programmers. We
can't seem to resist visiting a website that claims to rate our code quality.

~~~
madaxe_again
This snippet sheds some light:

b=["Thoughtfulness of Names","Expressiveness of Tests","Empathy for
Maintainers","Future-proof Avoidance","Conscientious Logging","Commit Message
Clarity","Dependency Restraint","Release Strategy","Coherent
Versioning","Convention Adherance","Pairing — Navigation","Pairing —
Driving","Expectation Management","Googling for Answers","Respectful of
Others"],n=function(){return
_(b).chain().shuffle().first(5).value()},p=function(b){return
_(a).include(b)?[96,98]:[0,40,60,70,80,85,90]},o=function(a){return
null==a&&(a=[0]),_(a).chain().map(function(a){return
_.random(a,100)}).sample().value()},c={59:"F",63:"D-",66:"D",69:"D+",73:"C-",76:"C",79:"C+",83:"B-",86:"B",89:"B+",93:"A-",96:"A",100:"A+"}

["pixeljanitor","bkeepers","tkaufman","searls","jasonkarns","andrewvida","theotherzach","bostonaholic","davemo","neall","kbaribeau","danthompson","crebma","dustintinney"]

Those guys all get an A+.

YHBT!

------
madaxe_again
"Tell the world you're a C+ developer!" (sic)

it tells me, after reviewing my code, and saying my non-existent tests are
excellent.

I think I'll demur.

Edit: looking at the source, C+ is meant to be the grade, not the language,
which makes more sense, even if this is just a fun farce.

~~~
tericho
C+ is a language?

~~~
istvan__
It is a littlebit better C.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Is there somewhere which gives an explanation of what I'm being graded on and
why a given grade was assigned?

~~~
nchelluri
That's totally key IMO; even a link to the grading code would go some distance
to that goal.

EDIT: Ok, I'm starting to think this whole site is some kind of a joke.

~~~
rimunroe
It is
[http://ismycodegood.com/#asdgpuhashtuhqwiertjhl;hadjsgjfaw;h...](http://ismycodegood.com/#asdgpuhashtuhqwiertjhl;hadjsgjfaw;hetryp)

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
Well nuts, that guy is clearly a much better coder than I am!

------
hodgesmr
Looks like the output is random when you incognito.

~~~
nchelluri
heh, that's so weird that my incognito and nonincognito results for the same
username differ. And it looks like you can put anything in:
[http://ismycodegood.com/#thispersondoesntexist](http://ismycodegood.com/#thispersondoesntexist)

~~~
JonathonW
Pretty sure it doesn't even make a network request-- looks like it just
randomly generates each score, then stores them in local storage so that
entering the same username more than once will give the same result.

~~~
tormeh
Confirmed.

------
jjar
This seems to be part of a new trend of HN Clickbait...

Next thing you know Buzzfeed will try to buy the site.

------
searls
Hey HN, I actually made this site as a companion to my RailsConf talk
yesterday (I'm sure it was humorously confusing out of context).

The talk's slides are up here: [https://speakerdeck.com/searls/sometimes-a-
controller-is-jus...](https://speakerdeck.com/searls/sometimes-a-controller-
is-just-a-controller)

And video here (better versions coming soon):
[https://youtu.be/LdWMcs9EEOE?t=2h56m](https://youtu.be/LdWMcs9EEOE?t=2h56m)

Humorously I joked about it hitting HN during the talk, and then it actually
did. We as developers can't resist something that'll quantify for us whether
we're good at writing software, even when we know it's flawed.

------
naoru
I was expecting a big "NO".

------
DaveSapien
Nice, I'm an A class Developer! My secret: do very little on GitHub.

------
BukhariH
It's completely randomly generated.

Hint: If you type in a GitHub username that doesn't exist like
"IBetThisUserDoesNotExist" you still get a grade :)

------
jlsync
I saw this being launched live here in this talk
[http://railsconf.com/program#prop_897](http://railsconf.com/program#prop_897)

[https://youtu.be/LdWMcs9EEOE?t=3h24s](https://youtu.be/LdWMcs9EEOE?t=3h24s)

(I can't seem to link accurately into the moving live stream)

------
dimman
This tool makes as much sense as most project managers I've met. (It doesn't,
it's just a joke)

------
jonahx
torvalds

Overall grade: C

Commit Message Clarity - F

Conscientious Logging - B+

Release Strategy - B-

Expressiveness of Tests - B+

Respectful of Others - D-

------
lawrbrown
[http://ismycodegood.com/#zjfsdhaklvhuithsjvniqurehjcvheauirt...](http://ismycodegood.com/#zjfsdhaklvhuithsjvniqurehjcvheauirthijbvneiugnvjnaeg)
Yes, it's random.

------
simlevesque
Release Strategy, Future-proof Avoidance and Commit Message Clarity have
nothing to do with determining if the code is good.

You should change the name of the website to something like : Are you a good
contributer ?

edit : Oh it's a joke ? ha. ha. ha.

------
tux3
Those are funny sometimes. I like the "Empathy for Maintainers" one.

Torvalds:

Empathy for Maintainers: C-

Future-proof Avoidance: C-

Conscientious Logging: A+

Googling for Answers: B

Commit Message Clarity: B-

[https://i.imgur.com/Lwu64Ms.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/Lwu64Ms.jpg)

------
jnem
I got a B+ and Im pretty sure Ive never published anything with my GitHub
account.

------
fyolnish
Thanks for complementing me for my tests? (That I never wrote)

------
infinitone
Definitely random as I got an A- and trovalds got a C o_O

------
dsugarman
straight A+s for the creator[1]

[1][http://ismycodegood.com/#pixeljanitor](http://ismycodegood.com/#pixeljanitor)

~~~
gabeio
I spy 3 A's... even if their total is A+

------
killbill3
This is total crap.

------
Sevzinn
By the law of headlines, no. Which I agree with!

------
LordHumungous
Got a solid B+. This reminds me of college.

